# Flavour issues...



## mAlice (14/1/16)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I treated myself to 2 new juices yesterday. I live in the Centurion area and decided to try out the Lung Brewery range, which I got from Sky Blue Vaping

I bought "reaper" and "marvin". Marvin is a nice fruity (slight tart finish, I love it!) vape that I can enjoy on occasion. Reaper on the other had has a sweet strawberry and peach blend. I bought it specifically for this reason.

BUT, I am having some issues with the flavour I get off Reaper. I am running a Subox Nano kit @ 44watts, on an OCC 0.5Ohm Kangertech coilhead. I have to say that i am a bit disappointing with the flavour intensity I get off of reaper vs marvin.

So my question is, am I vaping at too high/low wattage for this type of juice. And has anyone else tried Reaper for The Lung Brewery range, any comments?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I treated myself to 2 new juices yesterday. I live in the Centurion area and decided to try out the Lung Brewery range, which I got from Sky Blue Vaping
> 
> ...


Check out the review thread for these juices here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-lung-brewery-juice-reviews.t14045/


----------



## mAlice (15/1/16)

HI @BumbleBee 

Thanks, I hadn't noticed it before!

Admins can close the thread, I got my answers

Reactions: Like 1


----------

